

Ask HN: Good audiobook for learning about computers/how to program? - austenallred

I know an audiobook is far from ideal for learning about computers, but I have two hours of commute each day.<p>Even if it&#x27;s just a bit about computer theory or how computers work, I wish I could use that time more productively. Suggestions?
======
arethuza
This might not be what you are looking for, but it is a _fantastic_ book:

"Alan Turing: The Enigma" by Andrew Hodges

I really enjoyed listening to it while cycling - even though I had read the
book a couple of times before! It is available from Audible in the UK - don't
know about elsewhere.

